# HTC Sensation XE Youtube video playback issue



## varsfx (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello, 
I am having an issue with HTC Sensation XE Youtube application video playback.

Basically, the latest version of the app ( which was release BEFORE I got the phone ) is causing video to stutter for about 3-4 seconds and then next 3-4 seconds it plays it slightly faster than normal ( a little bit like fast forward ), this usually happens when I flip the phone sideways for widescreen, I didn't notice suttering in small window. 
After doing factory reset, nothing has changed, however, the default ( unupdated ) Youtube app does not stutter during the video playback, but it DOES cause a lag when i bring up the timeline bar. 

It seems like via Internet browser video playback is fine, although it feels a bit sluggish too. Maybe it's just the feeling because of these issues... 

Is it fixable/known issue or should RMA the phone? 
Note : I did not notice any stuttering in fullscreen before ( when I got the phone and updated the apps )

I did update Flash player too - to no avail.
Having no apps installed don't help either. ( after factory reset ) 

I did some Quadrant and Linpack benchmarks

Quadrant scored a little bit higher than benchmark done on Youtube ( in German ) 

Linpack was about 1.54 - 1.58 seconds and in some cases 1.60+ ( 1.64 seconds ) and with error in precision result.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Given that it doesn't happen in the Internet Browser - it's than a issue with the Youtube app and not your phone.

I suppose the next step would be to contact Google, the developer of the app.


----------

